# Timothy hay in iowa - questions



## Stitch (Jul 21, 2016)

Is seeding around october 1st a good idea or am i better to wait until early spring? If i seeded this fall, how early in the spring would i feasibly be ready to cut? The ground is currently pasture but hasn't been used in a couple of years. We plan to burn it off the 1st of September. If I wait till early spring to seed, would i want to apply lime this fall yet or wait until spring?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Apply lime asap.

Seeding Oct 1? When does it freeze?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Is seeding around october 1st a good idea or am i better to wait until early spring? If i seeded this fall, how early in the spring would i feasibly be ready to cut? The ground is currently pasture but hasn't been used in a couple of years. We plan to burn it off the 1st of September. If I wait till early spring to seed, would i want to apply lime this fall yet or wait until spring?


I would think that you would want to move that up at least 30 days there.....I try to get my grasses sown by Oct.1 here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I would think you'd be much better off with a late-summer seeding. We seed most of our grasses and Alfalfa in Spring because we don't have a lot of open ground right now everything's basically planted into something., on hay talk just about everybody recommends late summer. I would think for your job you would want feild burned down and planter and Seed all ready to go by about August 20th and I'm going to guess if you lived in the northern part of your state they would even recommend the 10th.... I think plenty of people from time to time post about fall seeding wheat barley Rye crops like that. Seeding grasses is not a fall job


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree with Endrow. I already have my timothy seed and will plant about Aug 25-29th, hoping for some early sept rain. Burn down on the 15th to make sure we got a good kill and maybe some touch up just before planting. I use rates much heavier than recommended. and will cross plant with a GP notill drill. I put some through the front box and some through the rear one just to improve my odds.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Because I no till, I'm in the party with Hayman if I was planting straight timothy. Cross planting in August, with the potential September rains helping establish crop in the fall, so it has a better chance of competing with spring weeds next year. Plus getting a harvest in June of following year of planting (in my area), which helps control the spring weeds, also.

Larry


----------



## joeberg (Jun 8, 2011)

Stitch said:


> Is seeding around october 1st a good idea or am i better to wait until early spring? If i seeded this fall, how early in the spring would i feasibly be ready to cut? The ground is currently pasture but hasn't been used in a couple of years. We plan to burn it off the 1st of September. If I wait till early spring to seed, would i want to apply lime this fall yet or wait until spring?


If it needs lime, you should apply that as soon as you can.

Take another soil sample before you plant. Make sure the pH is where you need it before you waste your seed money.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> Seeding grasses is not a fall job


Seeding grasses is a fall job here....we ideally like to seed grasses late September to early October here in the Mid-South. Earlier and you don't get moisture for germination. Grows until about the first of the year and then might be dormant 4-6 weeks.

Grasses do not fair as well here in Spring plantings because of weed pressure and the intense heat(drought) on youthful root systems. Today it is well over 100°.

Fall is the much preferred time for planting grasses in this part of the country.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

joeberg said:


> If it needs lime, you should apply that as soon as you can.
> 
> Take another soil sample before you plant. Make sure the pH is where you need it before you waste your seed money.


Taking a sample that soon after lime application will be a waste of money as well.


----------



## joeberg (Jun 8, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Taking a sample that soon after lime application will be a waste of money as well.


I think we'd all agree if the soil needs the PH raised, spending lime and planting would be a waste.

You need to incorporate the lime and wait 6 - 12 months before the PH is changed. I normally take another soil sample after 6 months to check to make sure the soil is fertile to plant.

If you don't get enough rain in the next 6 months, you'll need to wait 12.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 21, 2016)

I dont close on the ground in question till September 1st. So ill be spaying/burning it and applying lime this fall and seeding it in the early spring. Is there any reason to think this is a bad idea?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Stitch said:


> I dont close on the ground in question till September 1st. So ill be spaying/burning it and applying lime this fall and seeding it in the early spring. Is there any reason to think this is a bad idea?


Talk with the local county Ag agent or NRCS office and get some local opinion on Spring planting Timothy....they should know best for your particular area.....speaking of areas, Albia Iowa and surrounding area is some of the greatest trophy whitetail deer country in the US.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Hayman I am just about to seed timmothy.in australia I think it would be lucky if there was 50 acres of timmothy.I am planning on sowing 40 to 50 acres under centre pivot.I am hoping to direct drill into roundup sprayed ground.this is river country loamy and basically you could grow babes in it.so basically tell me what are the pros cons and pit falls.I, m growing this for the pet rabbit market.we all so grow Lucerne and pasture hay in small bales for the horse market I, ve notice a swing with horse people to pasture hay,and one question how come chaff is,nt used in the horse market in the us thanks waldo


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Waldo, give us more detail on what you folks call pasture hay and chaff.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

vol chaff is either alfa oaten or wheaten hay .the hay goes through a teaser ,then through a steam tunnel this brings the hay back with the moisture from the steam.it's then feed through two steel roller that hold the hay while 5 knives cut the hay from there it goes through seizes that sought the tall and small bits of hay from there it goes into a bagger sown ready for use if you goggle up Dickinson chaff I'll manufacture australia you get a idea . These mills have been around well over a 100 years.chaff is used in every part of the horse world from race horses to kids pony,s.pasture hay has became more popular since vet goggle came on the scene. The horse people really don't want rye grass by its self,so this year I will add orchard grass and a medic, timmothy to rare here to put in the mix.I long ago stopped planting what I wanted and plant what the want .but I think alla will always be on the manual


----------



## Stitch (Jul 21, 2016)

I know it vol, thats what i bought the farm for!


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

just a test c,nt send messages to chat,


----------



## Stitch (Jul 21, 2016)

So is there a reason seeding in the early spring isnt good?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Stitch said:


> So is there a reason seeding in the early spring isnt good?


Much more weed pressure and a much younger root system going into summer with the potential of drought during.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Albia is enough farther south than I am to maybe make a difference, but HERE I think spring seeding a a better idea. Fall tends to be warmer and dryer than spring. If you want to fall seed, it should be done well before October. If you want to spring seed, it should be done as early as reasonable, like early April. If you are dealing with existing sod, I think you would be best off killing the sod as soon as possible this fall, working the dead sod once late fall, then working and seeding next spring.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 21, 2016)

If i seeded at the beginning of april would i have a decent cutting in late july? Im very new to this.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Holy smokes Stitch....it would be hard to predict that....so many variables, weather, weed pressure, germination, etc. Talk with some of your neighbors to get their opinion on your exact locale because here I would say so so....but there it may be a go.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Stitch (Jul 21, 2016)

Yup, it obviously depends on weather. I was pretty much figuring an average year.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

We are having a very wet and watm winter in my part of Oz 5 degree above normal at night and 1 below during the day,anyway I, ve round up the paddock and considering direct drill in very moist alluvial river country.my big risk is I have only 250 lbs of seed to do 30 acres, and no more seed available, it took 12 months to import this seed ,do I take the risk on direct drill or work the field


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I guess the answer is held within Waldo. What are you most confident in doing?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Mike thanks I suppose toss the coin and go with the flow. Would you say timmothy simular to rye grass to establish


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Mike thanks I suppose toss the coin and go with the flow. Would you say timmothy simular to rye grass to establish


Timothy is easy to establish and is very aggressive.....germinates in 10 days or less. Probably will not get but one cutting in OZ as it does not like heat.

Regards, MIke


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Mike ,I, ve only budgeted on one cut ,as I, ve said it will be one prime dirt ex Lucerne paddock under centre pivot.so what would you suggest after first cut .we will have plenty of irrigation water.I, m not worried about a second cut.how does it stand up to grazing.we fatten sheep and cattle also thanks for your advice


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Timothy is a short lived grass. Usually about 5 years but many instances of much longer in perfect conditions and in ground that stays damp even during drought. I don't think it tolerates grazing very well. You might look into Orchard grass....in particular Prairie Orchard grass if you can find it.

Regards, Mike

Edit; you did say that you have plenty of water so Orchard grass of many varieties would be a good choice. Look for those that are more disease resistant...especially rust. Orchard provides good grazing if done so with care.

https://www.persistorchardgrass.com/


----------

